# SUSHI



## DK'S G3 (Jan 4, 2008)

WHO MAKES THE BEST SUSHI IN PENSACOLA AREA


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Ichibon is good for a night out before drinking. Joe Pattis is good for a quick fix. H20 on the beach is good but you will drop some dough.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

The best in Pensacola would have to be Dharma Bleu on the corner of Government and Alcaniz catty corner from Hub Staceys. They are the best by far!!!


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic55285-51-1.aspx

I'd say heck out the 4th or fifth post in this thread, and you'll have your answer!


----------



## Njydvr (Jan 1, 2008)

Joe Patti's makes some of the best around in my opinion.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Man go se Hiro at Yamatto. It's old school and really good.


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl6_lblFullMessage>"Man go se Hiro at Yamatto. It's old school and really good"



This is the best in my opinion as well!


----------



## FizzyLifter (Oct 3, 2007)

Go to Fuji by Circuit City. The sushi is good but more importantly they do all you can eat for $19.80. After three rolls you're in the bonus!


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Sake Cafe on 9th just south of Albertsons.


----------



## DK'S G3 (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks guys for the info. I took the wife out friday to ichiban and it was dang good


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

Got addicted to sushi a few years ago and tried every place in town. Always ended up going back to Tokyo's on 9 mile. Give them a shot next time, really fresh.


----------

